# Why a MTB and not BMX?



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry if this has been discussed before, but why do you guys choose to ride a MTB for Urban/DJ/Park instead of a BMX???

After years of racing and DJing on a BMX, I guess I decided to pick up the P because it was different. But, at the time, I really didn't need it for anything. Everything that I wanted to do on a bike and more, you can do on a BMX. Nowadays, though, my local jumps almost require the bigger wheels because of the bumps and rocks. So, I was wondering, if my local jumps were just regular BMX style jumps, would I still be jumping the MTB? And, if so, why? You can do so much more and do it more easily on a BMX.

So, anyway, just wanted to hear why you guys choose to ride the MTB over the BMX (if you do). Ride on!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Cru Jones said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before, but why do you guys choose to ride a MTB for Urban/DJ/Park instead of a BMX???
> 
> After years of racing and DJing on a BMX, I guess I decided to pick up the P because it was different. But, at the time, I really didn't need it for anything. Everything that I wanted to do on a bike and more, you can do on a BMX. Nowadays, though, my local jumps almost require the bigger wheels because of the bumps and rocks. So, I was wondering, if my local jumps were just regular BMX style jumps, would I still be jumping the MTB? And, if so, why? You can do so much more and do it more easily on a BMX.
> 
> So, anyway, just wanted to hear why you guys choose to ride the MTB over the BMX (if you do). Ride on!! :thumbsup:


good thread..

when i picked up my first HT i did it for a few reasons. at the time i did ride BMX, mostly street and some small DJ's that were local. i had tons of fun riding BMX but i actually was familiar with the whole 2-6 scene. i had ridden MTB's a little bit but never for the same stuff that i rode my BMX on. well, my friend ended up getting a P3....he let me try it out one afternoon and i fell in love with it. just felt so much better to me then a BMX bike. i then started saving up for a HT of my own because i didn't only want to ride it for the same BMX type of stuff, but i also wanted to try DH on it.

and basically...the rest is history. i have been riding a variety of 2-6's with different style ever since. now that i have been riding for a while, i do try riding a friends 20" every so often and i do notice how easy it is to pull more street tricks which is nice...but for DJ'n i don't think i would ever be comfortable on one. so basically...i ride the bigger bike because it is more comfortable to me, sure for the daily street stuff it can be more of a pain, but it makes up for how it feels on the dirt.  you can also do a bit more on a bigger bike...like 4X/DS which i love as well.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, I hear what you're saying, ebfree. I feel more comfortable on the 26 now, as well. But, I'm sure if I spent more time on the 20, I'd feel just fine on it. Actually, even in my BMX racing days, I always enjoyed racing the cruiser more than the 20. So, I guess the 26 is just another step up. It's not suprising that a lot of guys run 24s. That's just big enough to take off the edge off and feel a little more stable, but still small enough to be fairly flickable.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I got into abusing the 2-6s by accident, well a flat tire actually. I was riding at a skatepark on my 20" and flatted, it was close to closing time and I didn't have a tube anyway. Since I was working as a bike messenger at the time I had my work bike (Dyno Moto-7) in the van, grabbed it dropped the seat and returned to the park. Got razzed by some of my BMX friends, but I was still feeling the need to ride. After a few warm-up runs, I was riding it almost as good as my 20". Still ride the 20s, but added another toy. Plus it seems that most of the guys my age that ride aggressively are on the big bikes.


----------



## joshfromkent (Jun 21, 2006)

before i started riding a mtb, i had rode a bmx bike since i was 6yrs old. about 11 i started to get pretty good at riding a bmx bike. then i fell in love with doing drops and big stair gaps and riding super fast downhills. my bmx bikes would die after a few months of this ,and i was always frustrated with it. then one day when i was like 15 i saw a kid on a p1 single speed riding around the local campus doing all kinds of crazy trials **** around fountains and on picnic tables. i was in awe, i forgot about it, then this summer one of the guys at work popped roam in on the big screen projector, and i was hooked. that night i bought my first mtb. and i have been hooked ever since. i still ride a bmx bike everyonce and i while, when i am trying to figure out how to do certain moves, but my mtb is soo much more versatile.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

1. Suspension 

2. A bigger bike is more stable. Little bikes are sketchy and I fall off easier.

I love all bikes


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

ihatemybike said:


> I got into abusing the 2-6s by accident, well a flat tire actually. I was riding at a skatepark on my 20" and flatted, it was close to closing time and I didn't have a tube anyway. Since I was working as a bike messenger at the time I had my work bike (Dyno Moto-7) in the van, grabbed it dropped the seat and returned to the park. Got razzed by some of my BMX friends, but I was still feeling the need to ride. After a few warm-up runs, I was riding it almost as good as my 20". Still ride the 20s, but added another toy. Plus it seems that most of the guys my age that ride aggressively are on the big bikes.


Haha. That reminds of one time in the late 90s when I was out DJing on my bmx. A friend of mine came with me on his full sussy mtb just to cruise around. I borrowed his bike and jumped a few of the sets. The kids thought I was crazy for jumping on a mtb. That was way before I ever saw anyone DJing on a mtb, at least where I was. And, yeah, I feel more grown up on a 26, too. But, I kind of like the punk-kid feeling of being on a bmx.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

I hate big BB's and I can not lie,
you other fellows can't deny
when a girl rolls in with those ity-bity wheels
she just don’t look that fly.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

WorldWind said:


> I hate big BB's and I can not lie,
> you other fellows can't deny
> when a girl rolls in with those ity-bity wheels
> she just don't look that fly.


WTF.

I ride my 20 when I ride street/park, it flows better to me. I ride DJ and DH on my 26. My 20 is barebones no brakes so it's easier on my wallet to throw around on the street. If I had a mtn bike that was as solid as my warpig I would ride it on street sessions. So I guess it comes down to dirt=26 concrete=20.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I ride 20" in the park and 26" for street. 20 is so much smoother in the bowls. For bb height and if I need to hop off of something I like 26's...easier to cover more ground too.


----------



## anti-spandex (Feb 6, 2004)

I ride the 26 because I've always been a mountain biker.
Here's some more detail:
I had I nicely built bmx bike and rode it often but never felt comfortable on it. It always felt sketchy. Now I admit that this was probably because I was so used to a bigger ride and didn't have the handling skills for the smaller bike, but like others have said, stability and a little suspension to take the edge off really helps. Admittedly, for some jumping and park stuff the bmx is definitely more flickable but it's just not for me and my riding style. I have a lot of situations were I have to ride trails to get to jumps and stunts or doing longer urban commutes to get to skate parks.
I guess whatever works best for you is what you should ride. Keep the P-bike though, you never know when you might want to try something different.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Fummy. I do all my stuff on my freeride rig. 26, 5 inches of travel. Going DJing later out at summers lane... anyone wanna join me?


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

i just feel more comfortable on a 26" bike, but i mainly DH and like all my bikes to feel like my DH bike. i don't like twitchy bikes, street, dj, xc, i like them to fit and feel like my main steed. that's just me. like cru said, you get used to what you ride the most.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I honestly at one time hated all mountain bikers... had some blind, narrow-minded stereotypes floating around in my head (I remember one bmx vid a friend had showed a clip of some kids on their trails, as in the bmx term, and a mtb'er wandered there and some of the bmx dudes went over and just jacked him in the face and threw his mtb down, and I thought it was the most hilarious thing ever). Then, I guess, just saw a light somewhere and realized I pretty much dig anything with two wheels. 
In the days of my youth I thought I new what it meant to be a man,
Now I've reached the age, I've tried to do all those things the best I can. 
But no matter how I try, find my way to the same old jam... 
good times, bad times, you know I had my share... 
when my woman left home for a big-wheeled man,
but I still don't seem to care....
(ok if you didn't know, those were zeppelin lyrics) - worldwind's was pretty funny even though I don't necessarily agree.

yeah, I've shattered my right wrist and a finger, broken both collar bones and some ribs on a bmx... (not to mention torn ACL, knee surgery, and broken ankle from other pursuits...) got into mtb more in the 90's, although I still dj'ed and rode street on bmx cuz' I would have never thought to use my mtb at that time... And, like others mentioned, the onset of DH and FR combined with the surrounding environment I lived in and the areas I travelled, I fell in love with 26ers. and yeah, history short, now I combine both a bit, but less and less of bmx these days. I would more if I had a park to ride, but too harsh for my weaksauce body apparantly on other stuff. Still have plenty of friends straight shredding the 20's without relent, and never desiring to check out the big-wheels, but it's cool with me. Now it's all DueceQuad and 26 for me though. If you can hang on the 20's, I still honestly think the bag of tricks is larger there.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

anti-spandex said:


> Keep the P-bike though, you never know when you might want to try something different.


Don't worry about me, I plan to keep shreddin on the 26. And hopefully more often on the 20.


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

Unlike most I never owned a BMX and I first started my aggressive riding on 26's. Thr fist bike I owned was some Costco pile of junk, but I had a few buddys that had nice DH rigs and I just loved riding them. Saved up and bought my Kona Stab about a year ago and my p.2 about 3 months ago. But now I am contemplating getting a 20 for concrete riding. so basically I just when backwards compared to everyone else.

I do think the bag of trick would get quiet larger omn 20 than 26 if you can stick with it, but you can go much bigger on a 26 on DJ's and such. BMX DJ's must be perfectly gromed out and such with a 26 they can be rutted and rocky.

P.S. I have a mad hangover so this may not make any sense.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> I honestly at one time hated all mountain bikers...


Haha, me too. But, I try to be more kind nowadays.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Watson605 said:


> Unlike most I never owned a BMX and I first started my aggressive riding on 26's. Thr fist bike I owned was some Costco pile of junk, but I had a few buddys that had nice DH rigs and I just loved riding them. Saved up and bought my Kona Stab about a year ago and my p.2 about 3 months ago. But now I am contemplating getting a 20 for concrete riding. so basically I just when backwards compared to everyone else.
> 
> 
> > I'm the same way, my first bike I owned was 2yrs ago which was a Kona DJ. I was a skater all my childhood, never liked bikes. Just under a year ago I got my 20 and love it so damn much. Street on a 20 is heaven, since I came from skateboards I love grinding, so it's a perfect match on my bmx. Get the 20 Watson, you won't regret it.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah when I was young i was big in the 20 incher, but after about 4-5expensive bmx bikes of mine were stolen i stopped riding at 14 or 15. I always thought mtbs were gay. Up until this past spring my friend kind of forced me out on one to do some xc. I had a blast. Xc was/is fun but I wanted to get back to my roots--jumping. Thats when I bought my new bike. I love the 26 its a blast its like bmx all grown up. Ive scince hopped on a few bmxes and ive been spoiled by my suspension and disc brakes. Its just what im comfotable on now. I did however buy a dk gl cruiser last week cause my bike is not ideal for park or street. I bought it though more like a street type ss mtb more than an oversized bmx.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> <snip> - worldwind's was pretty funny even though I don't necessarily agree.
> 
> <snip>


I will be the first to admit that when I am in Portland I always make a point to roll with the zoo bombers at least once or twice.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a 24" cruiser, but I use my HT more.

reason why ? because I'm a mountain biker...not a BMXer


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> because I'm a mountain biker...not a BMXer


Too bad for you!!!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

WorldWind said:


> when a girl rolls in with those ity-bity wheels
> she just don't look that fly.


She ain't fly???









Or, what about her...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

I can model something like that in 3DS Max and DAZ Studio.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

I bought a 20 for my friend's kid a while back. Gotta say I was very surprised by how weird it felt. Rather like riding a brick with wheels. I really don't see how some of you can trade back and forth.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Even though I'm on the small side (5'6'') I was never able to get comfortable on a bmx. Hence I've always liked the stretched out and wide bar feel of a dirt jumping rig, I like really low slung bikes, and the Nemesis Project bike I bought seems to fit the bill perfectly. I'll have as much standover height as my little legs can make me achieve with the seat all the way down, and still be able to pedal it around some if I need to.


----------



## dhallilama (Oct 10, 2006)

depends on the situation. i have an old-school bmx that i dig playing around on, but it never felt like it "fit" me.... definetely not for riding all day, either... getting older now, knees are trashed, bad shoulder, elbow is jacked (lots of bails on bmx, mtb, dirt bike and street bike, over the years all adds up).
the bmx's size straight kicks my ass. but it's fun. 
stopped riding bmx when i was about 18... so about 16 years ago. started again last year.

i have a 26" hardtail dirt jump/urban bike that i love for most riding. have always felt better on a larger bike. "fits" me. use this bike the most (plus it's the one that i spend the most on  ). 

but i also have a 700c (29") fixie/ss (flip flop) vintage fuji i ride on the street... no brakes, fixed gear (no freewheel, if'n ya don't know), flyin' 'round town on that is an absolute blast...
have an old beach cruiser that i dig riding around...

different bikes for different situations. 
hell, if i can find a Green Machine BigWheels, it's on... 
i don't want to have just 1 bike for everything...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

im thinkin about switchen to a 20 ( or maybe a 24...) bmx bikes just sound so good, there cheaper, can be lighter, and seem more street worthy( and i wanna hit the streets!)


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I'm a lanky dude (6'3" and all arms and legs) and the twenties always felt like toys to me. I could never feel comfortable riding one. Mountain bikes just felt more natural to me and they make riding to your spot a hell of a lot easier. That and I got into the urban stuff to just improve my mountain bike skills in general. There's no better way to improve your skills on a bike with the exception of trials. In which case I have just made a small acquisition...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

pavement_hurts said:


> I'm a lanky dude (6'3" and all arms and legs) and the twenties always felt like toys to me. I could never feel comfortable riding one. Mountain bikes just felt more natural to me and they make riding to your spot a hell of a lot easier. That and I got into the urban stuff to just improve my mountain bike skills in general. There's no better way to improve your skills on a bike with the exception of trials. In which case I have just made a small acquisition...


Post pics of said acquisition, I'm thinking about buying one too in the distant future.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> She ain't fly???


That's it, I'm switchin to 20s

Nice user name

20s feel scary at mach loony and some of the lines where I ride are at mach loony.

I've learned a lot of tricks on 20s that I can't do on my dj bike and I can certainly turn tighter but switching back and forth with my dh, xc etc bikes is too hard and I'm too old.

Plus the brakes suck.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*20" bikes are the way to go.*

I think I'm almost exactly the other side of the coin, I'm maybe and inch taller, and started off riding a 26" hardtail. I broke a couple of forks and had a few crazy crashes. Between waiting for new parts to come in I started riding a 20, and realized they were perfect. I started riding a 21, went to a 20.75,and now I ride a 20.62, and its spot on.

Find the right frame with the right components, and 20's are as stable as it get. They also force you to improve your bike control because of the lack of suspension.

20's rule!!



snaky69 said:


> Even though I'm on the small side (5'6'') I was never able to get comfortable on a bmx. Hence I've always liked the stretched out and wide bar feel of a dirt jumping rig, I like really low slung bikes, and the Nemesis Project bike I bought seems to fit the bill perfectly. I'll have as much standover height as my little legs can make me achieve with the seat all the way down, and still be able to pedal it around some if I need to.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Post pics of said acquisition, I'm thinking about buying one too in the distant future.


Said acquisition


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

pavement_hurts said:


> Said acquisition
> 
> View attachment 211082
> 
> ...


Hot. Very hot.


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

pavement_hurts said:


> That and I got into the urban stuff to just improve my mountain bike skills in general. There's no better way to improve your skills on a bike with the exception of trials. In which case I have just made a small acquisition...


There is no doubt the best way to improve handling skills is with a trials bike. I have an older Zoo Piranha (stock) that has help me tremendously. Congrats on the A1 as I hear it is a great bike.

However, even in the trials forums there are constant debates over 20" or 26" and the answers seem to the same as here. Depends on what you are trying to do with the bike.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

WorldWind said:


> I hate big BB's and I can not lie,
> you other fellows can't deny
> when a girl rolls in with those ity-bity wheels
> she just don't look that fly.


Bahahahahahaha. Jackpot.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

bidaci said:


> There is no doubt the best way to improve handling skills is with a trials bike.


I have to disagree. I think racing BMX is the best way to develop and improve general bike handling skills. But, I suppose it depends on what type of skills you're talking about. Sure, trials will help your balance and you can learn some technical things. I just don't think that translates as well into handling your bike at speed or on jumps. To me, BMX racing forces you to learn all those things. It's no suprise that a lot of top mountain bikers (racers and freestylers) come from a BMX racing background. Having said that... I think trials is awesome, so I'm not trying to knock it at all.


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> I have to disagree. ........................................... I just don't think that translates as well into handling your bike at speed or on jumps.


You are correct on these issues. I should have been more clear on what skills i was referring to. I meant balancing, climbing and more slow speed technical handling.

When I watch an Urban or BMX video, a lot of it reminds me of Trials at speed.


----------

